# My GSDs ears seem too small?



## Kossick

We got a GSD puppy recently that is 10 1/2 weeks old and are thinking her ears seem too small. We were told she is of working lineage, not show. What do you think? We are wanting to ensure she is a purebred, and want your thoughts on whether or not her ears are too small. We have had trouble with GSDs in the past not being what the person said it was. Thanks.


----------



## KZoppa

your pup looks purebred to me but the pictures are at odd angles. Ears look fine.


----------



## Kossick

Thanks for your reply. I posted a third picture with a better angle.


----------



## KZoppa

Kossick said:


> Thanks for your reply. I posted a third picture with a better angle.


 
looks fine. adorable pup BTW. hoping others chime in soon as well


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Where are you located? We've had posters from other countries that have mentioned having trouble finding a purebred GSD. 

I think he looks purebred too, and keep in mind that some pups seem to be born with full size adult ears and then grow into them, and others have little ears that are more proportional to their small puppy size, and then grow along with the dog. I've had both kinds, and it all seems to work out as they reach adulthood.


----------



## KZoppa

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Where are you located? We've had posters from other countries that have mentioned having trouble finding a purebred GSD.
> 
> I think he looks purebred too, and keep in mind that some pups seem to be born with full size adult ears and then grow into them, and others have little ears that are more proportional to their small puppy size, and then grow along with the dog. I've had both kinds, and it all seems to work out as they reach adulthood.


 
thanks Debbie for pointing that out. I couldnt figure out the wording in my head so i'm glad someone was able to.


----------



## idahospud49

Her ears do look little, but then again Glock currently has huge floppy adorable ears...  They definitely all do have different ears though, so I wouldn't be concerned about that!


----------



## Kossick

We are from the north eastern US and got our puppy within the state. We do have AKC papers, but are still concerned about her ear size. She was the last one in the litter, so we are thinking people may have avoided her because of it.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

I think her ears are fine. They look funky b/c she's at a funky growth stage. In 2 weeks, they'll look totally different. Enjoy the puppy stages.


----------



## mriedel

I totally agree that the pup is still in that awkward stage...watch, in two weeks those ears are gonna be huge and batlike I wouldnt worry too much they will get there!


----------



## warpwr

Here's Miss Molly at 8 weeks for comparison if that helps any.
















If you and the dog love each other then the last thing you need to worry about are her ears. 
Look at Maybelline's, haha, one up and one down.


----------



## GSDElsa

Puppy body parts grow at different angles. At just about any time during puppyhood some body part isn't going to look proportionate to the rest of it


----------



## Emoore

Kossick said:


> . We have had trouble with GSDs in the past not being what the person said it was. Thanks.


In the future, you might want to consider going with a reputable breeder who has a good reputation for producing quality dogs. Not one whose main selling point is "AKC certified."


----------



## TriadGSD

Emoore said:


> In the future, you might want to consider going with a reputable breeder who has a good reputation for producing quality dogs. Not one whose main selling point is "AKC certified."


also good thing is to make sure both parents are on site too.


----------



## sportsman1539

i thought the same thing about my pup at first too. Her ears seemed small at about the same age and then they grew lol. They should be fine. Here is a pic at 10 weeks then 19 weeks. 

***picture too large at 1024 X 837, must be under 800 X 600 http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/154022-how-resize-your-pictures.html ****


----------



## Kossick

Thanks everyone, we really appreciate all of your feedback. We will post pictures as she grows!


----------



## Chicagocanine

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I think he looks purebred too, and keep in mind that some pups seem to be born with full size adult ears and then grow into them, and others have little ears that are more proportional to their small puppy size, and then grow along with the dog.


And then there are the dogs like Bianca, who started out with "proprotional" ears...










but wound up with satellite dishes:


----------



## carmspack

strong looking pup . Ears are perfectly fine . More important is the space between the ears -- !! 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## KZoppa

carmspack said:


> strong looking pup . Ears are perfectly fine . More important is the space between the ears -- !!
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


 
okay now i'm curious.... the space between the ears?


----------



## GSD_Xander

I think your little girl looks great and does look PB to me. 

Right now with her ears folded over in one of those wonky ear phases some GSD pups go through I think they tend to look smaller. I'm sure in a week or two when they stand up they'll be plenty big


----------



## RazinKain

KZoppa said:


> okay now i'm curious.... the space between the ears?


probably referring to the dog's intelligence, personality, and temperament. Maybe?


----------



## carmspack

Kzoppa it's the brain , the brain. lol
(space between the ears)
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## KZoppa

carmspack said:


> Kzoppa it's the brain , the brain. lol
> (space between the ears)
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


 
ahh see i'd never heard anyone refer to it that way. I'd always heard the space between a dogs ears helped determine who heard better lol. learned something new. (keep in mind the ones i'd heard that from were uncles who think they're dogs gift sometimes so they're not always the brightest...)


----------



## Kossick

Her ears are standing up! Thanks for all the comments. We are unfortunately dealing with some health issues, but her ears are looking fantastic.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Pictures? PLEASE!!!! Sorry about the health issues. Hope they clear up quickly.


----------

